# Tunein sign up



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Just curious if there is any advantage to making an account? I’m assuming I can sign up for free? are There any difference between using tunein signed out vs signed in?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe you can not login using a free account - just an upgraded account. so, no. don't bother with signing up for a free account.


----------

